
You're doing DevOps wrong - Spydar007
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/04/youre-doing-devops-wrong/
======
ognevvv
Great article. Known but very often not implemented wisdom.

Especially liked this analogy: People don’t test from the start for the same
reason they don’t floss their teeth: It’s unpleasant.

